# Dutasteride and Finasteride



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 28, 2013)

Has anyone ever used these with success for hair growth and prostate? Any bad side effects? I was thinking of getting a RX for these and running .25mg EOD of finasteride to avoid sides. I hear of the bad sides all over the internet but think it might be overblown. Some experience and advice would be helpful thanks!


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Jan 28, 2013)

I can not give you firt hand experience but I will addd this. Dutatsteride is more effective..at half the dose there is significantly more new hair growth noted and dht levels are lower when compared to finasteride. Also there is much more data on fnasteride and sexual dysfunction sides for some reason. I dont know if it is because dutasteride has not been studied as much in the regard or not but I figured Id pass the info along.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 28, 2013)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> I can not give you firt hand experience but I will addd this. Dutatsteride is more effective..at half the dose there is significantly more new hair growth noted and dht levels are lower when compared to finasteride. Also there is much more data on fnasteride and sexual dysfunction sides for some reason. I dont know if it is because dutasteride has not been studied as much in the regard or not but I figured Id pass the info along.


Thanks how long have you used dut and what dose?


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Jan 29, 2013)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> *I can not give you firt hand experience* but I will addd this. Dutatsteride is more effective..at half the dose there is significantly more new hair growth noted and dht levels are lower when compared to finasteride. Also there is much more data on fnasteride and sexual dysfunction sides for some reason. I dont know if it is because dutasteride has not been studied as much in the regard or not but I figured Id pass the info along.



See bold.....


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 29, 2013)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> See bold.....


Sorry, I missed that part of the reply.


----------



## F117A (Jan 31, 2013)

I used 1gr a day for about a year of finasteride about 7 years ago, and I didn't experience any side effects at all except a tiny reduction in libido for the first 2 weeks, which came back after my body normalized I guess.

My hairline was about 70% and in a year it grew close to 90%. I stopped using and it took 7 years for it to go back to the 70% I am at again.

Got some dudasteride here, + some spyro. Gonna give'em a shot and see what happens.


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 31, 2013)

I took it 2.5mg a day and was fine for a while.  Notice it takes forever to cum now so backed down to .5 every few day's.  Been on 7 months little more hair but might stop taking it.


----------



## F117A (Feb 1, 2013)

BP2000, did your libido go down at all? or were you raging but unable to shoot?


----------



## BP2000 (Feb 2, 2013)

Libido is fine.  Just seems like my dick is not as sensitive anymore.   I can pound away for long time now.   Maybe I should hve taken it when I was 17.  Had the opposite problem then.  lol

I am going to stop taking it for a few months and see if anything changes.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 9, 2013)

Ever get insomnia?


----------



## BP2000 (Feb 10, 2013)

nope just the insensitivity seemed like it came on around 4-6 month mark.


----------



## F117A (Feb 12, 2013)

Fuck I just started taking 0.1ml of Liquid Dutast, and I just had the past 2 nights unable to sleep at all completely. Sunday night I stared at the clock all night long, I didn't even get 30 mins. Yesterday I got about 3hr total. 

What the hell? lol, this sucks. If I can't sleep I can't recover from my workouts, so I might just have to give up on my hairline


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 14, 2013)

F117A said:


> Fuck I just started taking 0.1ml of Liquid Dutast, and I just had the past 2 nights unable to sleep at all completely. Sunday night I stared at the clock all night long, I didn't even get 30 mins. Yesterday I got about 3hr total.
> 
> What the hell? lol, this sucks. If I can't sleep I can't recover from my workouts, so I might just have to give up on my hairline


You'll probably get used to it and it will subside.


----------



## LCSULLA (Feb 15, 2013)

I have used both. I used fina for 3 yrs or so and it slowed down my hairloss. But Dut grew hair back. It's so much stronger. Some people have sides but I never have. And I have been on for 12 yrs or so.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 15, 2013)

Does the numbness eventually go away?


----------

